

Evading premature optimization: Graphite Architecture - erbdex
http://aosabook.org/en/graphite.html

======
erbdex
"My experience in working on Graphite has reaffirmed a belief of mine that
scalability has very little to do with low-level performance but instead is a
product of overall design. I have run into many bottlenecks along the way but
each time I look for improvements in design rather than speed-ups in
performance. I have been asked many times why I wrote Graphite in Python
rather than Java or C++, and my response is always that I have yet to come
across a true need for the performance that another language could offer. In
[Knu74], Donald Knuth famously said that premature optimization is the root of
all evil. As long as we assume that our code will continue to evolve in non-
trivial ways then all optimization6 is in some sense premature."

